# Implementar en MATLAB un modelo 3D de un robot .



## karnavico (Dic 31, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Estoy haciendo un trabajo para una asignatura de robótica que consiste en el estudio de un robot, concretamente un ARC Mate 100iC. Tengo que hacer una interfaz gráfica utilizando MATLAB que realice los cálculos relacionados con el movimiento del robot y todas estas cosas.

He conseguido gracias a la empresa un archivo .STEP que contiene el modelo en 3D del robot.

Mi problema es:

Como puedo hacer para implementar este modelo en mi programa en MATLAB y asociar las articulaciones que aparecen en dicho modelo con mis variables de los cálculos y así poder utilizar este modelo para incluirlo en la interfaz gráfica y representar los movimientos de esta manera, en lugar de utilizar el toolbox de robótica (que solo pone unos "palos").

¿Donde puedo encontrar información de como incluir este tipo de archivos, o en su defecto, que tipo de archivos de modelado 3D puedo usar con MATLAB, y en este caso... como se podria cambiar el formato... ?


Muchisimas gracias a todos ¡¡¡¡¡

(Si hay algo que no me he explicado con claridad, decirmelo y lo trato de hacer mejor ¡¡ )

Incluyo una imagen del modelo 3D por si facilita algo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2012)

Si, a mi me pusieron la misma tarea en la misma asignatura (o parecida) en la universidad UMH de Elche.

Al menos a mi me bastaba con hacer un simple "alambre" para cada uno de los tramos del robot, no había que darle cuerpo, eso se hace con las famosas matrices homogéneas. El ejercicio es para que apliques la teoría de clase...

Luego aplicas la cinemática directa o la inversa según el caso para posicionar el robot donde sea y verás que es lo que hace el animalito con el plot3d (si no me equivoco)
Es que el tiempo vuela y hace unos diez años de eso aunque a mi me parece que fue ayer.


----------



## kiwhilario (Dic 31, 2012)

Te recomiendo que uses el robotics toolbox del buen profesor Peter Corke. Es freeware asi que normal puedes acoplarlo a tu matlab. 
Te dejo el link aqui: 
http://www.petercorke.com/Robotics_Toolbox.html
Obviamente para hacer el modelo necesitas la teoria necesaria, para el denavit hartenberg y obtener la dinamica y cinematica del robot para poder hacer las simulaciones que necesitas, ahora si no tienes mucho tiempo como para estudiarlo en el toolbox existen funciones para poder determinar las trayectorias en base a coordenadas espaciales. Revisa el manual. Todo esta en el link.


----------



## karnavico (Ene 1, 2013)

El trabajo, consiste efectivamente en desarrollar una aplicacion que realice el calculo de trayectorias por splines cubicos, y de forma lineal, transformada cinematica directa e inversa, y dinámica del robot, que es lo que tengo que programar sin usar el toolbox de robotica.

El problema, es como incluir el archivo de mi modelo en 3D del robot en matlab, y asociar las arituclaciones de mi modelo con las variables articulares que me aparecen a la hora de realizar todos los cálculos. Es decir, si uso el toolbox de robotica para representar el robot, aparecen unas articulaciones unidas con esos "alambres" que mencionabamos, pero en lugar de eso, quiero importar este archivo .STEP (o si no se puede con este tipo de archivos, cambiar el formato y utilizar uno adecuado).

En definitiva, se trata de usar este modelo para la representación de los movimientos del robot en la interfaz gráfica que debo programar con todos estos cálculos.

Muchas gracias a todos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2013)

Ahí ni idea, como matlab "se lo traga todo" es posible e incluso probable que exista una librería para importar .dxf .3ds .step o a saber lo que. La gracia es encontrarla y aplicarla. Si la tuviera que hacer yo, a manubrio, creo que mejor dejarlo para una próxima reencarnación. 

Si es el diagrama de alambres es relativamente sencillo; el plt3d y las matrices y un poco mas.


----------



## karnavico (Ene 2, 2013)

Es que buscando me estoy volviendo loco, no encuentro nada de informacion que me aude a implementar un archivo de este tipo..... sabe alguno donde podria encontrarla ¿¿

Me estoy volviendo loco ya ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2013)

karnavico dijo:


> Es que buscando me estoy volviendo loco, no encuentro nada de informacion que me aude a implementar un archivo de este tipo..... sabe alguno donde podria encontrarla ¿¿
> 
> Me estoy volviendo loco ya ¡¡¡¡¡



Supongo que si alguien lo supiese ya te lo habría contestado desde el principio.

Así mas o menos con dos minutos de google:
http://help.solidworks.com/2012/English/SolidWorks/sldworks/DXF_DWG_Files.htm
http://www.mathworks.co.uk/matlabcentral/fileexchange/7940-model3d
http://www.mathworks.co.uk/matlabcentral/fileexchange/7118-readdxf-read-in-an-ascii-dxf-file
Exporta a .dxf y lo importas con model3d


----------



## karnavico (Ene 3, 2013)

He encontrado una forma de hacerlo, pero me aparece un nuevo problema....

Cambio el formato del archivo a .dxf de autocad, con el script "model3d" se supone que se pueden importar este tipo de archivos y rotarlos, moverlos... etc.. cosas mas o menos basica...

Pero, al importar el modelo y plotearlo, la imagen me aparece vacia totalmente, solamente con los ejes  XYZ, pero ni rastro del modelo...

Alguna idea o algun ejemplo de uso de este script o alguna cosa ¿¿¿

Muchisimas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Importar un archivo y cambiar el nombre de un archivo *NO* son cosas equivalentes.

Para importar un archivo se debe aplicar una herramienta específica del programa que efectúe la conversión de los datos.


----------



## karnavico (Ene 3, 2013)

Ya suponia que eso era asi... es lo que he hecho.. con un programa CAD he abierto el archivo en cuestion, y exportado en el formato adecuado........



El objetivo es realizar una interfaz gráfica como esta:






Y por ello lo de implementar este modelo 3D en matlab para operar con el....


Gracias ¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2013)

Pues empieza por algo  sencillo; haz cuatro rayas en autocad y prueba a exportar/ importar...
A lo mejor no soporta todos los objetos posibles de un .dxf


----------

